# The Star Spangled Banner



## Osage Bluestem (Oct 9, 2009)

This is a great rendition from a group of girls before a Texas Tech Basketball game last year. I heard this today for the first time and thought you guys might enjoy it.

[video=youtube;sFA6hmwzir4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFA6hmwzir4&feature=related[/video]


----------

